# Kudos to Wild Bill



## Blues Jr (Aug 14, 2007)

On the recommendation of all you fine forum people, i dropped off my new '73 Traynor YGM-3 to Bill to check it out and do a few tweaks. He did a great job, and had the amp ready pretty quick. Real nice guy to chat with as well.
And the amp sounds fab:bow:


----------



## cdub66 (Dec 13, 2007)

I wish we had a Wild Bill out here-found a Twin reverb I'd buy if the intermittent "hum" problem could get figured out.

Can't find anyone to take it to (that's not at least 500 km away) :frown:

Many thanks to Wild Bill for his postings on here though! :food-smiley-004:


----------

